# Εγκαταστάσεις > Επίγεια & Δορυφορική Λήψη >  >  καρτα mpeg 4

## thabibikas

καλησπερα.μολις τελειωσαν οι διακοπες μου και γυρισασ στην αθηνα, η τηλεοραση μου τωρα δεν παιζει αναλογικα καναλια . εχει υποδοχη για καρτα , αλλα δεν ξερω που μπορω να βρω και αν ειναι συμβατη με την τηλεοραση μου. εχω μια philips 37pfl. Σας παρακαλω δωστε μου τα φωτα σας

----------


## plouf

θα βρεις σε ολα τα καταστηματα ηλεκτρονικων , κοτσοβολω, ΓΕΡΜΑΝΟ κτλ

τωρα για τη συμβατότητα συνηθως ειναι αλλα σιγουρα δεν ξειρει κανεισ.. πρεπει να το ρισκαρεις... 

υ.γ καλο θα ληταν να το ειχες κανει απο πριν βεβαια ..  :Wink: 
υ.γ.2 παντα θα παιζε ιενας εξωτερικος βεβαια  :Wink:

----------


## thabibikas

ευχαριστω φιλε μου

----------


## thabibikas

Να ρωτησω και κατι αλλο να μου πειτε αν υπαρχει.(αν και δεν εχω ακουσει κατι τετοιο) θα ηθελα ενα ενισχυτη αποκωδικοποιητη που να περνει σημα απο την κεραια κ μετα σε αυτον να συνδεω το splitter και να φευγει σημα mpeg4 σε ολες τις tv μεσω των πριζων τηλεορασης χωρης την χρηση scart hdmi και λοιπα. υπαρχει κατι τετοιο?

----------


## plouf

όλοι αυτο θέλουν αλλα δεν γίνεται  :Wink: 

η χρήση ενος αποκωδικοποιητή σε πολλές τηλεοράσεις γίνεται μονο και εφοσον ΟΛΟΙ θα βλέπουν το ίδιο ,αρα δεν βολευει!!! θες 1 αποκωδικοποιτη ανα τηλεόραση

----------


## KOKAR

το καλύτερο που μπορείς να κάνεις είναι να ρωτήσεις την Philips με πια μοντέλα CI είναι συμβατή η TV σου, δεν μπορεί, κάποιο θα έχουν να σου προτείνουν.

----------


## Γιώργος Ανώνυμος

Είναι μέρος των specs των εν λόγω δεκτών η λίστα συμβατότητας με τύπους τηλεοράσεων. Σε κάποιες περιπτώσεις η συμβατότητα ισχύει για συγκεκριμένους τύπους λογισμικού (τους πιο πρόσφατους), όπως συμβαίνει στις LG.

----------

